# Newly Joined



## Sanju (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi,
I am going to get married next month. It's an arranged marriage. There is no chemistry between us. Zero spark. I hope I am not making a big mistake.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sanju said:


> Hi,
> I am going to get married next month. It's an arranged marriage. There is no chemistry between us. Zero spark. I hope I am not making a big mistake.


Why? Do you not have any choice? Can you at least postpone it until you are more sure?

I don't know how many people on this site have arranged marriages so bellow might be a better place to post. I suspect most people here are not going to be able to relate and won't understand the culture.









r/Arrangedmarriage


r/Arrangedmarriage: Dedicated to people who want more information about arranged marriage. Stories, advice, stories communities, links, history, and …




www.reddit.com


----------

